# Hilfe, mein laptop komplett rosa



## girl2005 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand helfen. Heute ist plötzlich das Bildschirm komplett rosa geworden..kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen woran das liegt? was kann ich machen?


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2006)

uU Kabelbruch in der Flachkabelzuführung zum Display. Wenn Garantie, checken lassen.

Die ganze Zeit oder nur unter Windows ? Heisst, ist schon beim Booten alles
Rosa ?

mfg chmee


----------



## the incredible Leitman (18. Oktober 2006)

*LOL* 
Windows Pink Screen? Is das neu im Service Pack 2?

@Topic: Im Ernst jetzt, das hatte ich auch einmal, als mir mein Schleppi runtergefallen ist,
kann sein dass jetzt die Verbindung zum Display defekt ist (kann auch vorkommen, durch öfteres auf und zuklappen ==> ältere Gericom Hofer Modelle)
Würd ihn auch am Bestem mal einschicken und checken lassen, wennst noch Garantieanspruch hast, wird das sogar komplett kostenfrei gerichtet 

Oder hast du (oder ein Programm) einfach die Farbeinstellungen geändert?
Kann (auch wieder bei älteren Gericom Modellen) durch unglücklich gewählte Tastenkombinationen geschehen

mfG
Leitman


----------

